
FPSpreadsheet – Spreadsheet App in Lazarus - app4soft
https://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/FPSpreadsheet
======
Pompidou
Thank you. Very usefull. The documentation is good.

I've just discovered Lazarus. I didn't know (object) pascal programming was so
easy and pleasant. I think it will be for a time my first choice when needing
to create custom tools on computers.

